# Estamos indo (gerúndio - tempo verbal)



## Carlospalmar

Oi

Por favor poderiam os colegas do forum, me dizer se a seguinte construção é correta em português ou é um empréstimo do inglês.

"Amanhã pela manhã estamos indo para Rio passar o carnaval lá.

Minha dúvida é: essa construção com o indicador de tempo no futuro "amanhã pela manhã" precisa mesmo do "estamos indo" ? ou o tempo presente do indicativo (vamos) é bastante. Por exemplo: Amanhã pela manhã vamos para Rio passar o carnaval lá".

Agradeço qualquer ajuda.

Carlos


----------



## Outsider

Carlospalmar said:


> "Amanhã pela manhã estamos indo para o Rio passar o carnaval lá.
> 
> Minha dúvida é: essa construção com o indicador de tempo no futuro "amanhã pela manhã" precisa mesmo do "estamos indo" ? ou o tempo presente do indicativo (vamos) é bastante. Por exemplo: Amanhã pela manhã vamos para o Rio passar o Carnaval lá".


Precisar, não precisa. A segunda frase está correcta, e é como eu diria. Mas parece que a primeira é _comum_ no Brasil. Aguarde mais respostas.


----------



## Macunaíma

"Estamos indo" é uma construção natural, não é um empréstimo do inglês.

"Estamos indo _pro_ Rio amanhã, você quer uma carona?"
"Vamos pro Rio amanhã, quer uma carona?"

Ambos são super naturais. Os infames gerundismos geralmente são usados com três ver verbos: "vamos estar indo". Isso, sim, é um empréstimo do inglês, e é considerado feíssimo, tanto que até nos _call centres_, de onde eles surgiram por aqui, já se evita isso.

Abraço.


----------



## Joca

Carlospalmar said:


> Oi
> 
> Por favor poderiam os colegas do forum, me dizer se a seguinte construção é correta em português ou é um empréstimo do inglês.
> 
> "Amanhã pela manhã estamos indo para Rio passar o carnaval lá.
> 
> Minha dúvida é: essa construção com o indicador de tempo no futuro "amanhã pela manhã" precisa mesmo do "estamos indo" ? ou o tempo presente do indicativo (vamos) é bastante. Por exemplo: Amanhã pela manhã vamos para Rio passar o carnaval lá".
> 
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda.
> 
> Carlos


 
Olá:

As duas formas são usadas, mas pessoalmente prefiro usar "vamos".

A forma "estaremos indo" é considerada anglicismo.

JC


----------



## Macunaíma

Joca said:


> Olá:
> 
> A forma "estaremos indo" é considerada anglicismo.


 
Isso, com o auxiliar no futuro é anglicismo, não é expressão natural do português brasileiro. Mas como eu disse, às vezes eles chegam às raias da loucura de formar o futuro do auxiliar com um auxiliar: "Vamos estar enviando sua encomenda assim que houver disponibilidade de estoque, senhor".


----------



## Carlospalmar

Outsider said:


> Precisar, não precisa. A segunda frase está correcta, e é como eu diria. Mas parece que a primeira é _comum_ no Brasil. Aguarde mais respostas.


 
Obrigado pela sua ajuda. Acho que agora ficou mais claro para mim esse uso do verbo no presente do indicativo + com o "indicador do tempo a o qual refere-se.



Joca said:


> Olá:
> 
> As duas formas são usadas, mas pessoalmente prefiro usar "vamos".
> 
> A forma "estaremos indo" é considerada anglicismo.
> 
> JC


 
Obrigado pela sua ajuda. Acho que agora ficou mais claro para mim esse uso do verbo no presente do indicativo + com o "indicador do tempo" a o qual refere-se. A aclaração do anglicismo também ajudou. Obrigado.



Macunaíma said:


> Isso, com o auxiliar no futuro é anglicismo, não é expressão natural do português brasileiro. Mas como eu disse, às vezes eles chegam às raias da loucura de formar o futuro do auxiliar com um auxiliar: "Vamos estar enviando sua encomenda assim que houver disponibilidade de estoque, senhor".


 

Obrigado pela sua ajuda. Acho que agora ficou mais claro para mim esse uso do verbo no presente do indicativo + com o "indicador do tempo a o qual refere-se.


----------



## Alandria

O gerundismo é preferência dos *paulistanos*. A maioria dos brasileiros não usa o gerundismo.


----------



## edupa

O uso de 'ir + estar + gerúndio' é perfeitamente correto e é, sim, uma construção natural do português.

Quando enunciamos uma ação a ser praticada no futuro e que deverá ocorrer simultaneamente a outra ação, naturalmente lançamos mão desta construção. Exemplo:

_Amanhã, quando você estiver fazendo compras eu vou estar fazendo a prova._

O que veio a ser chamado de gerundismo (o sufixo "-ismo" anexado à palavra gerúndio para veicular a idéia de tendência viciosa, mania de mau uso - como é o caso de "-ismo" em _consumismo_) é na realidade o bom e velho gerúndio do português. 

Há estudos sobre sua presença em textos antigos do Português, que precedem inclusive à colonização no Brasil. Infelizmente não tenho aqui em mãos estes estudos para mencioná-los, mas garanto que tive acesso e li alguns deles durante um projeto acadêmico de que participei.

Não, há portanto, como afirmarmos categoricamente que essa construção é uma tradução direta do inglês (!!!). Essa idéia no mínimo estapafúrdia tem sido disseminada pela mídia através de pessoas geralmente sem qualificação científica para discutir assunto de tamanha complexidade. Essas teses de botequim é que são, neste caso, a verdadeira praga. 

Para termos uma idéia, indico esta leitura. É um manifesto contra o uso de gerundismo, manifesto este redigido por um publicitário (!!!) e disseminado pela internet por uma tradutora (!!!!!). Ou seja: Credibilidade 0, preconceito burguês 1.000!

Este artigo ficou muito popular, inclusive eu mesmo recebi ele por e-mail, por um conhecido querendo me provar que o gerundismo era, de fato, abominável. Quem ler este artigo verá que o professor Sírio Possenti, odiado pelos gramatiqueiros de plantão, responde a ele de maneira provocativa.

Este outro artigo foi publicado na Folha de São Paulo com uma visão um pouco mais ponderada e sensata.

Não sei se concordo com tudo que os defensores do tal gerundismo colocam. Mas tenho clara impressão de que a idéia do gerundismo como sendo estrutura inglesa impropriamente e indevidamente empregada em português é fruto de má infomação aliada a um complexo de inferioridade muito jeca...


----------



## Joca

edupa said:


> O uso de 'ir + estar + gerúndio' é perfeitamente correto e é, sim, uma construção natural do português.
> 
> Quando enunciamos uma ação a ser praticada no futuro e que deverá ocorrer simultaneamente a outra ação, naturalmente lançamos mão desta construção. Exemplo:
> 
> _Amanhã, quando você estiver fazendo compras eu vou estar fazendo a prova._
> 
> O que veio a ser chamado de gerundismo (o sufixo "-ismo" anexado à palavra gerúndio para veicular a idéia de tendência viciosa, mania de mau uso - como é o caso de "-ismo" em _consumismo_) é na realidade o bom e velho gerúndio do português.
> 
> Há estudos sobre sua presença em textos antigos do Português, que precedem inclusive à colonização no Brasil. Infelizmente não tenho aqui em mãos estes estudos para mencioná-los, mas garanto que tive acesso e li alguns deles durante um projeto acadêmico de que participei.
> 
> Não, há portanto, como afirmarmos categoricamente que essa construção é uma tradução direta do inglês (!!!). Essa idéia no mínimo estapafúrdia tem sido disseminada pela mídia através de pessoas geralmente sem qualificação científica para discutir assunto de tamanha complexidade. Essas teses de botequim é que são, neste caso, a verdadeira praga.
> 
> Para termos uma idéia, indico esta leitura. É um manifesto contra o uso de gerundismo, manifesto este redigido por um publicitário (!!!) e disseminado pela internet por uma tradutora (!!!!!). Ou seja: Credibilidade 0, preconceito burguês 1.000!
> 
> Este artigo ficou muito popular, inclusive eu mesmo recebi ele por e-mail, por um conhecido querendo me provar que o gerundismo era, de fato, abominável. Quem ler este artigo verá que o professor Sírio Possenti, odiado pelos gramatiqueiros de plantão, responde a ele de maneira provocativa.
> 
> Este outro artigo foi publicado na Folha de São Paulo com uma visão um pouco mais ponderada e sensata.
> 
> Não sei se concordo com tudo que os defensores do tal gerundismo colocam. Mas tenho clara impressão de que a idéia do gerundismo como sendo estrutura inglesa impropriamente e indevidamente empregada em português é fruto de má infomação aliada a um complexo de inferioridade muito jeca...


 
Edupa:

Estou admirado. Ainda não li os artigos que v. indicou, mas penso que começo a concordar com o que v. diz. 

No entanto, penso que só se justifica o uso do 'ir + estar + gerúndio' quando há uma idéia de continuidade, ou seja, quando a ação dura no tempo. Se você estudou russo, deve ter ouvido falar no conceito de aspecto. É algo por aí: a idéia de que a ação se prolonga, não está concluída. 

O que se vê, porém, é um uso abusivo dessa construção, para ações pontuais ou quase imediatas:

Vamos estar mandando os pacotes para o senhor amanhã.
Vamos estar entregando a encomenda na parte da tarde.
Vamos estar avisando os fabricantes a respeito desse erro. 
Etc

Nos acasos acima e noutros tantos que ouvimos sobretudo por telefone, acho que se comete um erro. Se é galicismo ou não, não sei. Mas é forçar a barra, não?

JC


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> O gerundismo é preferência dos *paulistanos*. A maioria dos brasileiros não usa o gerundismo.



O gerundismo é um termo vulgar, espalhado pelos pseudogramáticos como Pasquale. Os lingüistas de renome usam o termo: INFINITIVO PERIFRÁSTICO:

Eu danço. / Eu estou dançando.
Eu dancei. / Eu estive dançando.
Eu dançava. / Eu estava dançando.
Eu dançarei. / Eu estarei dançando.
Eu vou dançar. / Eu vou estar dançando.


EU FICO/ESTOU/CONTINUO TE ESPERANDO.
EU VOU FICAR/ESTAR/CONTINUAR TE ESPERANDO.

''Eu vou estar dançando quando você chegar na festa''.
soa muito natural


*Infinitivo Perifrástico em Português Brasileiro e Português Europeu: um caso de variação sintática  
* Este estudo insere-se no subprograma do Projeto “Variação e Sintaxe: Aspectos gramaticais do Português Brasileiro em uma perspectiva inter e intralingüística” e analisa um aspecto sintático do Português que se encontra em estado de variação em situações de fala cotidiana - o *infinitivo* *perifrástico* -, com fundamento nos pressupostos teóricos da Sociolingüística laboviana e da Sociolingüística Paramétrica, de Tarallo e Kato (1989). 
_ Acessar Dissertação_: 
http://www.mel.ileel.ufu.br/dissertacoes/DISSERT129.PDF


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Edupa:
> 
> Estou admirado. Ainda não li os artigos que v. indicou, mas penso que começo a concordar com o que v. diz.
> 
> No entanto, penso que só se justifica o uso do 'ir + estar + gerúndio' quando há uma idéia de continuidade, ou seja, quando a ação dura no tempo. Se você estudou russo, deve ter ouvido falar no conceito de aspecto. É algo por aí: a idéia de que a ação se prolonga, não está concluída.
> 
> O que se vê, porém, é um uso abusivo dessa construção, para ações pontuais ou quase imediatas:
> 
> Vamos estar mandando os pacotes para o senhor amanhã.
> Vamos estar entregando a encomenda na parte da tarde.
> Vamos estar avisando os fabricantes a respeito desse erro.
> Etc
> 
> Nos acasos acima e noutros tantos que ouvimos sobretudo por telefone, acho que se comete um erro. Se é galicismo ou não, não sei. Mas é forçar a barra, não?
> 
> JC


 

Oi, Joca

Obrigado por sua resposta!




O aspecto dos verbos é uma caracterítica da natureza lingüística e verificável, até onde eu sei, em vários idiomas. Dê uma olhada neste e neste artigo em inglês sobre o tema.

O que se prega por aí é que esta construção do gerúndio não existe em português. Isso não é verdade. Mas você já ouviu aquela história de uma mentira que, contada por tanto tempo e por tanta gente, um dia acaba virando verdade incontestada? Pois é...

Eu tenho como princípio me interessar por palavras, expressoões ou construções que são execradas pelas pessoas (leia-se, execradas por uma *classe* de pessoas). Estas realizações são as que mais me fascinam.

No caso da frase em gerúndio discutida aqui, a reação contra ela, me parece, advém na realidade de uma ojeriza às proprias pessoas que comumente as usam. E daí nascem as teorias mais estrambólicas que se possa imaginar. Dizer que é um *anglicismo* é uma delas.

Eu penso assim, Joca. Se um grupo de falantes usa essa expressão, há um bom motivo para que eles façam isso. Há uma necessidade. 

A idéia bizarra de que poder-se-ia simplesmente substituir essa estrutura por outra parte do pressuposto igualmente bizarro de que exista outra construção que transmite exatamente a mesma idéia. Oras, se não existem nem mesmo palavras absolutamente sinônimas umas das outras, o que diremos então de frases!

Seria mais interessante e honesto procurarmos entender porque se usa e se abusa desta expressão. Mas isso daria MUITO trabalho. Por preguiça e conveniência, atiremos pedras sobre a primeira vítima que aparecer -- neste caso os atendentes de telemarketing.

Abraços cordiais, Joca!


----------



## kurumin

Há quem diga que ESTOU SABENDO em vez de EU SEI seja um anglicismo...
São pessoas mal-informadas. Em inglês se diz só I KNOW, e nunca I'M KNOWING.


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Quando enunciamos uma ação a ser praticada no futuro e que deverá ocorrer simultaneamente a outra ação, naturalmente lançamos mão desta construção. Exemplo:
> 
> _Amanhã, quando você estiver fazendo compras eu vou estar fazendo a prova._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nesse caso as duas frases indicam uma simultaneidade futura entre duas ações contínuas, não nada a ver com "nós vamos estar enviando sua encomenda".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...preconceito burguês 1.000!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pronto, começaram as palavras de ordem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um complexo de inferioridade muito jeca...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que é menos do que isso, é só uma questão de gosto. Que queiram usar os gerundismos, tudo bem; acho que em São Paulo já deve ser até normal. Mas querer impingir isso para o resto como "velho e bom português"... No mais, as mais perniciosas teorias nem são as de botequim, se você quer saber, mas as de _certos_ círculos universitários tupiniquins.
Click to expand...



Talvez a Vanda queira mover isto para um outro thread, que se chamará "A Ideologização Gratuita da Língua".


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Isso, com o auxiliar no futuro é anglicismo, não é expressão natural do português brasileiro. Mas como eu disse, às vezes eles chegam às raias da loucura de formar o futuro do auxiliar com um auxiliar: "Vamos estar enviando sua encomenda assim que houver disponibilidade de estoque, senhor".


 

Oi, Macunaíma

Desculpe, cara. Mas você mesmo disse que isso não existe por português. Tá aí escrito.



> Mas querer impingir isso para o resto como "velho e bom português"...


 
Macunaíma, o português de textos que precedem a colonização do Brasil é um português com mais de 500 anos. Eu vejo isso como algo antigo, mas respeito sua opnião de que ele não o seja.

Macunaíma, você também tem uma posição política e ideológica sobre língua. Voce manifesta isso, por exemplo, em sua sugestão de que a minha fala seja expelida deste thread. 

Procuro fazer tudo na vida com posição ideológica e política! E o faço sabendo que corro o risco de ser ridiculiarizado por pessoas de um país onde ter ideologia política virou vergonha. 

Defendo o uso do "gerundismo" e sugiro que leiamos mais fontes com autoridade para que a discussão seja mais provocativa e frutífera.


----------



## kurumin

Eu também defendo o uso do ''infinitivo perifrastico''.
Senão, a gente vai falar como os espanhóis:

Que fazes agora?
Que lês agora?

Em vez de _O que você está fazendo agora_, o _que você está lendo_...
O gerúndio em espanhol é usado só pra dar ênfase. Já em português brasileiro: 

eu danço : eu estou dançando
eu vou dançar : eu vou estar dançando

não são a mesma coisa, e nunca serão...
Pouco importa se o inglês tem um uso semelhante [ I dance : I'm dancing; I'll dance : I'll be dancing]...


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Desculpe, cara. Mas você mesmo disse que isso não existe por português. Tá aí escrito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não há por que se desculpar, estamos aqui para isso mesmo: concordar e discordar, como cavalheiros. Como eu disse, são situações diferentes. Uma exprime correlação temporal entre eventos futuros, a outra não se correlaciona com nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macunaíma, você também tem uma posição política e ideológica sobre língua. Voce manifesta isso, por exemplo, em sua sugestão de que a minha fala seja expelida deste thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Não sugeri a remoção, sugeri o título. Eu jamais sugeriria que alguém aqui fosse cerceado em suas opinões. Para te falar a verdade, eu até acho que as minhas mesmas são bastante irrelevantes, eu é que não consigo ficar calado...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procuro fazer tudo na vida com posição ideológica e política! E o faço sabendo que corro o risco de ser ridiculiarizado por pessoas de um país onde ter ideologia política virou vergonha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parabéns por isso, Edupa. Admiro isso em uma pessoa. Infelizmente, eu penso que nós chegamos em um tempo em que essa "ideologia" chegou ao poder e percebemos, tarde demais, que não é de "ideologias" que precisamos. Quando nossas universidades se preocuparem menos com ideologia... bem, não vamos ficar off-topic.
Click to expand...

 
Abraços.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> ''Eu vou estar dançando quando você chegar na festa''.
> soa muito natural



Não me soa natural, não para a forma que utilizo a língua e em meu ciclo. Aliás, conheço poucas pessoas que falam assim (normalmente minhas amigas paulistanas).

Só peço uma coisa, argumente. Não use indiretas só pra me ofender como tem feito em diversos tópicos, porque você não me conhece, ok?

Aliás, que mania de agir na evasiva, viu? Até agora não condenei uso algum e já deixei claro que minha postura não é essa com relação à língua. Algumas pessoas vêem chifre em cabeça de cavalo, eu hein! 

Só mais uma coisa: eu não vou estar usando o gerundismo, porque eu não vou estar gostando de estar usando algo artificial para mim.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Só mais uma coisa: eu não vou estar usando o gerundismo, porque eu não vou estar gostando de estar usando algo artificial para mim.


 

Oi, Alandria



É interessante esse seu comentário pois é bem assim que as pessoas que conheço aqui em São Paulo satirizam o uso do tal "gerundismo".

Aconotece que esta construção não é usada desta forma, como as pessoas arremedam, entende? Existe um _setting_ específico, um contexto, que confere naturalidade ao uso desta estrutura, entende?

Então, realmente as pessoas não usam deste jeito que você usou para satirizar. É diferente...

Enfim, este assunto merece ser olhado mais objetivamente. É bem mais complexo do que à primeira vista...

Só queria dividir esse comentário



Abraços!


----------



## Carlospalmar

Olá:

Agradeço a todos os colegas que responderão a minha pergunta sobre o uso de estar indo amanhã pela manhã para o Rio, etc. 

Aprendi muito com as suas respostas. O que não sabia era que minha pergunta ia "remover el avispero" como decimos na Argentina, ou em inglês "opened a can of worms".

Volto sobre o assunto, porque minha pergunta foi não sobre o uso do gerundio so, mas sim sobre o  uso de um indicador de tempo futuro "amanhã pela manhã" + estar indo para o Rio. Ou seja para expressar uma intenção de fazer alguma coisa no futuro, ou um plano a se realizar no futuro. 

Por exemplo em inglês fala-se "I am having dinner with Lucy tomorrow evening" = Estou comendo o jantar com a Lucy amanhá à noite. (Expresso uma intenção que ainda, até já pode ter sido marcado o encontro com a Lucy para comer o jantar.  Isto em inglês, claro. 

Então minha pergunta é: Se usa esta forma em português para expressar uma intenção futura com o indicador do tempo "amanhá a noite" no exemplo em inglês, ou "amanhá pela manhá" no me exemplo em português. 
Ou essa idea de expressar uma intenção a se realizar no futuro pode se passar em português com o presente do indicativo + o indicador do tempo futuro. O Outsider já respondeu que sim. 
Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pela suas respostas e comentários. Por favor corrijam os meus erros também se dar.

Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

Carlospalmar said:


> Olá:
> 
> Agradeço a todos os colegas que responderam a minha pergunta sobre o uso de estar indo amanhã pela manhã para o Rio, etc.
> 
> Aprendi muito com as suas respostas. O que não sabia era que minha pergunta ia "remover el avispero" como dizemos na Argentina, ou em inglês "opened a can of worms".
> 
> Volto ao assunto, porque minha pergunta não era sobre o uso do gerúndio só, mas sim sobre o  uso de um indicador de tempo futuro "amanhã pela manhã" + estar indo para o Rio. Ou seja para expressar uma intenção de fazer alguma coisa no futuro, ou um plano a se realizar no futuro.
> 
> Por exemplo em inglês fala-se "I am having dinner with Lucy tomorrow evening" = Estou comendo o jantar com a Lucy amanhã à noite. (Expresso uma intenção que ainda, até já pode ter sido marcado o encontro com a Lucy para comer o jantar. [Entendi a ideia, mas a frase não está muito clara.]  Isto em inglês, claro.
> 
> Então minha pergunta é: Se usa esta forma em português para expressar uma intenção futura com o indicador do tempo "amanhã a noite" no exemplo em inglês, ou "amanhã pela manhã" no meu exemplo em português?
> Ou essa ideia/idéia de expressar uma intenção a se realizar no futuro pode se transmitir em português com o presente do indicativo + o indicador do tempo futuro. O Outsider já respondeu que sim.
> Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pela suas respostas e comentários. Por favor corrijam os meus erros também se der.


A minha resposta já sabe. Aguarde as dos brasileiros.


----------



## Vanda

Carlospalmar said:


> Volto sobre o assunto, porque minha pergunta foi não sobre o uso do gerundio so, mas sim sobre o uso de um indicador de tempo futuro "amanhã pela manhã" + estar indo para o Rio. Ou seja para expressar uma intenção de fazer alguma coisa no futuro, ou um plano a se realizar no futuro.
> 
> Então minha pergunta é: Se usa esta forma em português para expressar uma intenção futura com o indicador do tempo "amanhá a noite" no exemplo em inglês, ou "amanhá pela manhá" no me exemplo em português.
> Ou essa idea de expressar uma intenção a se realizar no futuro pode se passar em português com o presente do indicativo + o indicador do tempo futuro.
> quote]
> 
> Normalmente dizemos:
> Amanhã de manhã vou ao Rio...
> Estou indo ao Rio amanhã de manhã...


----------



## edupa

Carlospalmar said:


> Olá:
> 
> Agradeço a todos os colegas que responderão a minha pergunta sobre o uso de estar indo amanhã pela manhã para o Rio, etc.
> 
> Aprendi muito com as suas respostas. O que não sabia era que minha pergunta ia "remover el avispero" como decimos na Argentina, ou em inglês "opened a can of worms".
> 
> Volto sobre o assunto, porque minha pergunta foi não sobre o uso do gerundio so, mas sim sobre o uso de um indicador de tempo futuro "amanhã pela manhã" + estar indo para o Rio. Ou seja para expressar uma intenção de fazer alguma coisa no futuro, ou um plano a se realizar no futuro.
> 
> Por exemplo em inglês fala-se "I am having dinner with Lucy tomorrow evening" = Estou comendo o jantar com a Lucy amanhá à noite. (Expresso uma intenção que ainda, até já pode ter sido marcado o encontro com a Lucy para comer o jantar. Isto em inglês, claro.
> 
> Então minha pergunta é: Se usa esta forma em português para expressar uma intenção futura com o indicador do tempo "amanhá a noite" no exemplo em inglês, ou "amanhá pela manhá" no me exemplo em português.
> Ou essa idea de expressar uma intenção a se realizar no futuro pode se passar em português com o presente do indicativo + o indicador do tempo futuro. O Outsider já respondeu que sim.
> Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pela suas respostas e comentários. Por favor corrijam os meus erros também se dar.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Acho que entendi sua pergunta, Carlospalmar. Sim, usa-se o presente do indicativo para tempo futuro. E também o gerúndio.

Vamos por partes:

No Brasil, até onde eu sei, *pode-se* ouvir uma frase como:

_Amanhã estou encontrando a Lúcia pra discutir esta questão._

Penso, no entanto, que a idéia acima é mais freqüentemente expressa das seguintes formas:

a. _Amanhã vou estar encontrando a Lúcia pra discutir esta questão. _

b._ Amanhã estarei encontrando a Lúcia pra discutir está questão._



Eu ouço bastante ambas formas. Outros exemplos:

a. _Meu vôo vai estar saindo de São Paulo às 9 da manhã._

b. Meu_ vôo estará saindo de São Paulo às 9 da manhã._


As duas frases acima também podem ser expressas com o presente do indicativo:

c. _Meu vôo sai_ _de São Paulo às 9 da manhã._



Me parece, isso é mais comum em relação à idéia de horário, de _schedule_ e _timetable_. 



No entanto, é possível ouvir a seguinte frase com idéia de futuro, usando-se o presente do indicativo:


_> Amanhã eu me encontro com a Lúcia para discutir o contrato._



Outras frases mais coloquiais:

_> Então a gente se fala amanhã sobre esse assunto._

_> Fica assim então: A gente se reúne e conversa melhor sobre esse assunto._



No último exemplo, a frase "Fica assim então" (que significa mais ou menos "this is what we're gonna do / this is where things stand") indica o tempo futuro.  


Acho que exemplos podem ajudá-lo a ter uma perspectiva sobre o assunto, or open still another can of worms altogether...


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Carlospalmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volto sobre o assunto, porque minha pergunta foi não sobre o uso do gerundio so, mas sim sobre o uso de um indicador de tempo futuro "amanhã pela manhã" + estar indo para o Rio. Ou seja para expressar uma intenção de fazer alguma coisa no futuro, ou um plano a se realizar no futuro.
> 
> Então minha pergunta é: Se usa esta forma em português para expressar uma intenção futura com o indicador do tempo "amanhá a noite" no exemplo em inglês, ou "amanhá pela manhá" no me exemplo em português.
> Ou essa idea de expressar uma intenção a se realizar no futuro pode se passar em português com o presente do indicativo + o indicador do tempo futuro.
> quote]
> 
> Normalmente dizemos:
> Amanhã de manhã vou ao Rio...
> Estou indo ao Rio amanhã de manhã...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Vanda on this one...
Click to expand...


----------



## Carlospalmar

Outsider said:


> A minha resposta já sabe. Aguarde as dos brasileiros.


 
Agradeço sua resposta e correções. É isso, sua resposta já sei a agreço.

Saludos


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Acho que entendi sua pergunta, Carlospalmar. Sim, usa-se o presente do indicativo para tempo futuro. E também o gerúndio.
> 
> Vamos por partes:
> 
> No Brasil, até onde eu sei, *pode-se* ouvir uma frase como:
> 
> _Amanhã estou encontrando a Lúcia pra discutir esta questão. _
> 
> Penso, no entanto, que a idéia acima é mais freqüentemente expressa das seguintes formas:
> 
> a. _Amanhã vou estar encontrando a Lúcia pra discutir esta questão. _
> 
> b._ Amanhã estarei encontrando a Lúcia pra discutir está questão. _
> 
> 
> 
> Eu ouço bastante ambas formas. Outros exemplos:
> 
> a. _Meu vôo vai estar saindo de São Paulo às 9 da manhã.  _
> 
> b. Meu_ vôo estará saindo de São Paulo às 9 da manhã. _
> 
> 
> As duas frases acima também podem ser expressas com o presente do indicativo:
> 
> c. _Meu vôo sai_ _de São Paulo às 9 da manhã. _
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece, isso é mais comum em relação à idéia de horário, de _schedule_ e _timetable_.
> 
> 
> 
> No entanto, é possível ouvir a seguinte frase com idéia de futuro, usando-se o presente do indicativo:
> 
> 
> _> Amanhã eu me encontro com a Lúcia para discutir o contrato. _
> 
> 
> 
> Outras frases mais coloquiais:
> 
> _> Então a gente se fala amanhã sobre esse assunto. _
> 
> _> Fica assim então: A gente se reúne e conversa melhor sobre esse  assunto. *V*_
> 
> 
> 
> No último exemplo, a frase "Fica assim então" (que significa mais ou menos "this is what we're gonna do / this is where things stand") indica o tempo futuro.
> 
> 
> Acho que exemplos podem ajudá-lo a ter uma perspectiva sobre o assunto, or open still another can of worms altogether...



Os _V_ são com base no que eu ouço em minha cidade. 
Vocês de *São Paulo* é que falam os _*X*_, mas nós não...


----------



## Carlospalmar

Vanda said:


> Carlospalmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volto sobre o assunto, porque minha pergunta foi não sobre o uso do gerundio so, mas sim sobre o uso de um indicador de tempo futuro "amanhã pela manhã" + estar indo para o Rio. Ou seja para expressar uma intenção de fazer alguma coisa no futuro, ou um plano a se realizar no futuro.
> 
> Então minha pergunta é: Se usa esta forma em português para expressar uma intenção futura com o indicador do tempo "amanhá a noite" no exemplo em inglês, ou "amanhá pela manhá" no me exemplo em português.
> Ou essa idea de expressar uma intenção a se realizar no futuro pode se passar em português com o presente do indicativo + o indicador do tempo futuro.
> quote]
> 
> Normalmente dizemos:
> Amanhã de manhã vou ao Rio...
> Estou indo ao Rio amanhã de manhã...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanda:
> 
> obrigado. O assunto virou em "remover o avispero" mesmo. Mais aprendi muito.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carlospalmar

Alandria said:


> Os _V_ são com base no que eu ouço em minha cidade.
> Vocês de *São Paulo* é que falam os _*X*_, mas nós não...


 
Alandria:

Muito obrigado. Aprendo cada vez mais com as respostas e os exemplos enviados pelos colegas.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Os _V_ são com base no que eu ouço em minha cidade.
> Vocês de *São Paulo* é que falam os _*X*_, mas nós não...


 

Ah, ok...

Mas os  são compreendidos por vocês, não?



Abraços!


EDIT: Seria legal se foreros de outras regiões também dessem seu ponto de vista.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Ah, ok...
> 
> Mas os  são compreendidos por vocês, não?
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços!



Aham! 
Só uma coisinha, normalmente onde eu moro diríamos com mais freqüência "encontrando Lúcia" do que "encontrando *a* Lúcia", claro que isso se trata de algo particular daqui do Espírito Santo e de alguns outros lugares.


----------



## Macunaíma

Uma coisa que deve ter passado despercebida: "comendo o jantar com Lúcia" é uma expressão que faz todo o sentido, mas nós geralmente não usamos o verbo _comer_ com os nomes das refeições. Nós dizemos _"tomar café da manhã"_, _"almoçar"_, _"jantar"_; os portugueses, não lembro que verbo usam com o _"pequeno almoço"_ (digam, por favor).

Esse (vamos chamar assim para simplificar) "presente contínuo" geralmente nós usamos para expressar ações futuras ou acontecimentos futuros que são certos. Por exemplo, se estiver tudo planejado para eu viajar amanhã de manhã e eu estiver convicto de que eu irei viajar, não importa o que aconteça, eu posso usar esse "presente contínuo".

(Carlos)_ _Meu chefe me ligou e disse que eu preciso estar no Rio amanhã até o meio-dia, sem falta, e eu não consigo achar vaga em nenhum vôo_.

(Macunaíma)_ _Eu estou indo pro Rio de carro amanhã de manhã. Se quiser uma carona, está à sua disposição_.

(Carlos)_ _Os aeroportos estão um caos neste carnaval!_

(Macunaíma)_ _Se estão! Por isso eu estou indo de carro._

...

(Carlos)_ _Eu preciso entregar isto à Lucia, mas ela mora tão longe..._

(Macunaíma)_ _Eu me encontro com ela hoje à noite. Se você quiser, eu posso entregar._

_..._

Entendeu? Caso não tenha entendido, pode continuar perguntando.

Abraços!

Macunaíma


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Uma coisa que deve ter passado despercebida: "comendo o jantar com Lúcia" é uma expressão que faz todo o sentido, mas nós geralmente não usamos o verbo comer com os nomes das refeições. Nós dizemos _"tomar café da manhã"_, _"almoçar"_, _"jantar"_; os portugueses, não lembro que verbo usam com o _"pequeno almoço"_ (digam, por favor).


"Tomar", também.


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> (Carlos)_ _Eu preciso entregar isto à Lucia, mas ela mora tão longe..._
> 
> (Macunaíma)_ _Eu me encontro com ela hoje à noite. Se você quiser, eu posso entregar._


 
Lá vem o chato do edupa...

No contexto acima, pelo menos aqui em Sampa, as pessoas *não *utilizariam o presente do indicativo. Elas perfeririam dizer:

_Eu vou me encontrar com ela_ [a Lúcia]_ hoje à noite._


É algo previamente planejado. A pessoa que fala já tinha o encontro em mente, tanto que oferece o favor de entregar uma encomenda à tal da Lúcia.


No dia-a-dia, o presente do indicativo (mas não só ele) com sentido de futuro, me parece, é usado para quando se tem implícita a idéia de "decisão" imediata. Por exemplo:

_A: Por que vôcê não fala com ela hoje à noite?_
_B: Não, amanhã eu me encontro com ela e discuto o contrato._


É comum ouvirmos o presente do indicativo com sentido futuro em contextos mais formais. Por exemplo, uma repórter relatando os compromissos do Presidente Lula:

_"Hoje à noite o Presidente recebe os prefeitos de São Paulo e Belo Horizonte em seu gabinete. Amanhã embarca para a Venezuela e à noite se reúne com o Presidente Hugo Chávez para discutir a crise da Bolívia."_



Coitado do Carlospalmar... Isso tá ficando cada vez mais complexo, mas penso que as frases ajudam a contextualizar essas coisas na cabeça dele.

Boa sorte!


----------



## Macunaíma

...chatisse nenhuma, vai ser bom para o Carlos.

É difícil estabelecer onde começam as peferências pessoais/ regionais. A minha frase que você citou é, para mim, extremamente natural para exprimir um futuro imediato _tão imediato e do qual eu estou tão convicto que eu falo no presente, como se ele já fosse uma realidade. Não fosse assim, eu, um falante nativo e razoavelmente familiarizado com o idioma, não teria escrito aquilo. Em uma situação real eu poderia, como você sugeriu, ter expressado a mesma idéia de maneira diferente, mas, se alguém dissesse aquelas palavras exatas, eu seria zero consciente disso, ou seja, passaria despercebido, seria naturalíssima para mim.

O exemplo que você citou é interessante, das notícias de jornal.

Veja se estas frases não te parecem naturais:

_ _Eu vou ao supermercado daqui a pouco, se você quiser que eu traga alguma coisa, fale agora ou cale-se para sempre._

_ _Eu viajo para São Paulo na sexta-feira. Estou pensando em aproveitar a estadia lá e conhecer a vida noturna, ir pra alguma boate...ehm, quer dizer, danceteria._

Parecem ultra-naturais para mim. Se alguém concorda comigo, por favor venha em meu socorro. _"Minha gente, não me deixe só"_ (Collor).

Abraços.


----------



## Odinh

^ Para mim também é super natural.


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Veja se estas frases não te parecem naturais:
> 
> _ _Eu vou ao supermercado daqui a pouco, se você quiser que eu traga alguma coisa, fale agora ou cale-se para sempre._
> 
> _ _Eu viajo para São Paulo na sexta-feira. Estou pensando em aproveitar a estadia lá e conhecer a vida noturna, ir pra alguma boate...ehm, quer dizer, danceteria._
> 
> Parecem ultra-naturais para mim. Se alguém concorda comigo, por favor venha em meu socorro. _"Minha gente, não me deixe só"_ (Collor).
> 
> Abraços.


 
Oi, Macunaíma

Elas soam super naturais pra mim também...

> Em relação à primeira frase, tenho dúvida se o verbo "ir" (eu vou) é um bom exemplo, posto que ele é também um verbo auxiliar de futuro ("Eu vou ficar aqui") e carrega consigo muito desta noção. 

Eu cheguei a esta conclusão quando estava justamente escrevendo uma frase exatamente com este verbo para ilustrar uma situação no meu post anterior.

> A segunda frase, eu acredito, entra naquele rol de contextos puramente de _timetable_/_schedule_. Em um post anterior meu, # 22, eu havia comentado sobre isso. A gente usa, portanto, o presente do indicativo em frases como:

_O vôo sai amanhã às 9 horas._

A frase "Eu viajo para são Paulo na sexta-feira" é da mesma natureza, não? 

É essa minha impressão


----------



## Vanda

O governador de Brasília resolveu acabar com o gerundismo via decreto. Veja a notícia aqui. 


> No decreto publicado no Diário Oficial, Arruda diz que “fica demitido o gerúndio de todos os órgãos do Governo do Distrito Federal”. E que “fica proibido o uso do gerúndio para desculpa de ineficiência”.


Um forero abriu um tópico no Cultural meio indignado com isto e ele não está sozinho; vejam no primeiro link acima os comentários de estudantes e professores.  Não vamos discutir aqui neste fórum a implicação cultural, podem fazê-lo (eu até gostaria muito) que o fizessem lá no tópico cultural.

Lembrei-me deste tópico antigo aqui e vi como é difícil para o estrangeiro entender o "espírito" deste gerundismo que abunda no português brasileiro. É só ler os posts acima (para aqueles que não estavam no fórum na época desta discussão) para entender como o gerundismo tem implicações diferentes para nós que convivemos com ele e para os os de fora!

Gostaria de acrescentar o que os nossos irmãos lusos comentaram a respeito. Aqui.


> O conselheiro cultural disse à Lusa ter achado "muita graça" no decreto e que a medida só é possível num país tão criativo e tão imaginativo como o Brasil.


----------



## Macunaíma

O tal "conselheiro cultural" (bem parece nome de cargo do serviço público Brasileiro) não está só. Se ele tivesse visto como o decreto do governador Arruda foi noticiado na imprensa brasileira, talvez ele se desse conta de que o país não é tão "criativo e imaginativo" rolleyes assim. A cobertura do Jornal da Globo foi a melhor: a reportagem foi encerrada com um entrevistado dizendo que esse era um caso para "se estar pensando", e voltou para o estúdio, com o William Waak segurando uma risada.

O gerundismo é horroroso, mas ninguém acha que ele tem alguma coisa a ver com a ineficiência do serviço público brasileiro. Ele é irritante, estúpido e faz os servidores parecerem analfabetos funcionais, só isso. Os servidores continuarão a ser ineficientes com ou sem gerúndio, mas pelo menos os cidadãos teriam um motivo a menos para se irritar com eles. Eu sei que o governador Arruda seria incapaz de usar um gerundismo, mas isso não evitou que tivesse que renunciar a seu mandato de Senador para escapar da cassação por ter violado o sigilo de uma votação no Senado. Em seu favor, conte-se que ele nunca disse "vou estar violando o sigilo do painel de votação do Senado", "vou estar renunciando para não ser cassado" ou coisa parecida.


----------



## edupa

Por gostar de dar murro em ponta de faca, expresso minha opnião sobre este caso:

O tal gerundismo tem sido, há algum tempo, o inimigo número 1 dos paladinos da língua portuguesa. Pelo menos o modo como se expressam e agem dá a entender que estão numa cruzada em defesa do "bom uso" do português. Me lembram a minha avó pregando "bons costumes".

Exemplos abundam na mídia brasileira, cujos "especialistas" (!!!) da língua engrossam e incitam o coro do senso comum. Se o alvo não fosse o gerundismo, seria qualquer outra estrutura não preferida por tais formadores de opinião! 

Se uma estrutura existe, ela tem alguma serventia. Afirmar o contrário é uma conclusão fácil, muitas vezes fruto da prepotência. Ainda que a serventia seja não se comprometer com uma promessa, como parece ser o caso do gerundismo, *é* uma serventia -- muito útil, diga-se de passagem. 

O Brasil não é o único país abençoado com a "Idade das Trevas" no campo das línguas. Assim como não é o único estado abençoado com burocratas que, por não terem rigorosamente nada a contribuir ou fazer, inventam leis inócuas para, de alguma forma, justificar os salários que lhes são pago através de impostos coletados à força.

E La Nave Va


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Copio, a seguir, carta do Gerúndio em pessoa, em protesto contra a sua demissão, bem como carta do Infinitivo, em desagravo ao amigo demitido. O original está aqui.

"Querido Editor do UOL Tablóide:
Estou escrevendo para estar demonstrando a minha indignação com a minha demissão do Distrito Federal. Vou estar continuando meu trabalho em prol da comunicação, da língua portuguesa e dos alunos que estão tendo que escrever uma redação de 1.600 palavras e vão estando sem idéias para tanto texto e precisando de ajudar para estar concluindo a redação, mas acabei perdendo este emprego.
Fui demitido, amigo Editor, por decreto. Segundo meu ex-patrão, eu estaria significando a falta de conclusão dos trabalhos. Ou seja: os assessores de meu ex-patrão estariam sempre "fazendo, providenciando, estudando, preparando, encaminhando", mas nunca concluindo. Aí, em vez de estar demitindo os assessores, o demitido fui eu.
Querido Editor do UOL Tablóide: estou tendo a impressão errada ou a lógica do meu ex-patrão não está sendo lá muito lógica?
Sempre seu,
Gerúndio"

"Querido Editor do UOL Tablóide:
Estou a escrever para demonstrar minha indignação com a minha demissão do nosso Gerúndio do Distrito Federal. Uma forma nominal como esta, que sempre esteve a trabalhar, a fazer, a criar em prol da comunicação e da língua portuguesa, não deveria estar nesta situação. Alguém que só fez batalhar, progredir, ajudar, crescer. 
Ao examinar, amigo Editor, esta demissão, fica a pensar que culpar alguém talvez seja não encarar a razão dos problemas, mas procurar a saída mais fácil e inventar um bode expiatório. No caso, nosso amigo Gerúndio.
Estou a sentir que é hora de agir, amigo Editor. De xingar, reclamar, protestar, barafustar, gritar, puar, vociferar, agitar, tentar reverter. Enfim, botar pra quebrar. 
Do seu amigo,
Infinitivo"


----------



## Outsider

Fantástico, fartei-me de rir!


----------



## flaberson

eu resumo esse tópico com a palavra "vumbora" pro rio  claro que não existe ...


----------

